# Calling all Alpine lovers! What do you think?



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm planning on taking my doe Confetti to see this buck fall 2014.

Confetti's pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001597357

The buck: http://dreamcatchermeadow.com/darkknight.html

His pedigree:http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001638737

Confetti's kids from this spring:
http://dreamcatchermeadow.com/id35.html
http://dreamcatchermeadow.com/id36.html

The screenshot is the planned kid's pedigree, and the doe is Confetti. (Her udder is no way near full in those pics, sorry!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think they would make a pretty nice match.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you, both of you.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know about the pedigrees, lol, but she is a pretty girl, looks just like our very first alpine baby.  her name was Bonnie Bell.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, they should cross very well! I know both of those herds, but Shining Moon is my favorite of the two, though.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Can I ask why the Shining-Moon buck and not the Tempo buck that they have on their website? 

Would you ever get her re-scored? I would be really curious to see what she does when she gets older and matures.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The Tempo buck isn't put together as nicely as the Shining-Moon buck, I would pick the Shining-Moon buck over that particular Tempo buck if I were looking for buck service.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very pretty girl. good luck. I bet the wait is going to kill you.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you seen pictures of the bucks dam's udder? I would like to see what type of udder she has before breeding your girl to him. She could use a higher, tighter rear udder and a longer smoother foreudder. I would also have her linear appraised again next year, or the year after when she has more maturity on her and see if she gets a better score.

They should be a good match if the bucks dam's udder is an improvement over this does udder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've not seen the bucks dam, but this is his granddam (dams side).


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't argue that Sine is beautiful and since she is 3x in the pedigree, I could see the value and don't think it would be a bad choice at all.

But do you feel like it would improve the udder enough, since you mentioned that being her lowest area, and since you want her as a milker - that seems one of the most important points of improvement? Sine's scores are high - but I don't know anything else about the rest of the animals in the pedigree.

And I have to ask, how would you weight her against Rima? Or against the other Jack daughters? Dam of the Tempo kid is an SGCH in her own right and Rimrock is proving himself. Does the breeder have any information about the dam and sire of Dark Knight? I, personally, and not familiar with them, but you might have more information?

I don't want to offend anyone and I am not an alpine breeder so I am just curious other's thoughts and always interested why people choose one buck vs another.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Cadence: I chose this buck over others because he lives nearby


----------

